# first beta hcg [email protected] 16dpo 196



## EA2008 (Jan 7, 2011)

hi 

i m new to this forum... recently i had ivf and it was positive... on 16dpo i had bloodwork for my first hcg level which says 196.1
is tht normal..? i m very much worried since my clinic said it was a bit low.. otherwise good....pls advise


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

This might help you 
http://www.advancedfertility.com/earlypre.htm

As you can see 17-18 days post HCG trigger/LH surge, your level is in the normal range studied for normal pregnancies, if a bit on the lower end.

What is important is that the next one shows that the level has appropriately risen.

It should double every 2-3 days.

/links


----------

